# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Որոգայթ

## Մեղապարտ

Այս ֆիլմը հայաստանյան իրականության հետ ինչքանով է կապված և ինչ կարծիք ունեք դուք այս սերիալի մասին :

----------


## Kuk

Ես իմ կարծիքն ակեղծ ասեմ. երբ պատահմամբ էդ ալիքի վրա ա լինում միացրած ու էդ ֆիլմն ա սկսում, սկզբում մի հատ պատուհանից նայում եմ, որտև էդ պահին ինձ թվում ա, թե փողոցում ինչ որ անշնորհքներ են հավաքվել ու բազառ են անում, հետո որ համոզվում եմ՝ դրսում ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, գնում եմ մյուս կողմի պատուհանից նայեմ ու պատահմամբ հայտնաբերում եմ, որ հեռուստացույցով ինչ որ անմակարդակ չգիտեմինչ ա միացրած անկապ գնում, անջատում եմ ու վերանում ա էդ կեղտոտ բառապաշարը:

----------

Enigmatic (28.07.2009), Nadine (28.07.2009), Rammstein (28.07.2009), Կաթիլ (28.07.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

14 օրը մեկ նայում եմ :Smile: 
հգ Սենց թեմա չկա՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նայում եմ, կարծիքս նեյտրալ :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

ուղղակի շատ եմ ցավում, որ էն դերասանը, որը խաղացել է Մալյանի ֆիլմում, հանկարց խաղումա էդ անիմաստ ու անվերջ ջուրծեծոցում։

----------

Enigmatic (28.07.2009), Racer (28.07.2009), Rammstein (28.07.2009), Կաթիլ (28.07.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

Մի քանի անգամ նայել եմ: Ուղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ինչքան մարդ է նայում դա: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ են գտել դրա մեջ: Այնքան շատ են նայողները, որ կամ ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում կինոյից, սերիալից ու ընդհանրապես կյանքից, կամ էլ մարդկանց մակարդակն է ահավոր ընկել: Երևի շատ կտրուկ է, բայց այդպես եմ մտածում

----------

Rammstein (28.07.2009), Rhayader (26.02.2010)

----------


## Արտիստ

Բոցիչ կինոյա:Դ Նայել եմ, նայում եմ ու կնայեմ: Ու թքած ունեմ ինչքանովա ինքը կապված մեր իրականության հետ, կամ կապված է թե ոչ:

----------

Lion (28.07.2009), Yellow Raven (28.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Կինոյի լավ ու վատ չկա իմ կարծիքով: Կինոն պետք է լսարան ունենա, որ շահավետ լինի արտադրողի համար: Որոգայթը մեծ լսարան ունի ուրեմն շահավետ է: Կարող է իմ համար վատն է, բայց մի քանի հազար հոգի կլանված նայում են: Ինչ պահանջում է մեր լսարանը, այն էլ արտադրում են:
Եթե դատում եք վատ ու լավ լինելով, ապա պետք է արդարության համար ասել, որ ոչ թե ֆիլմն է վատը, այլ մեր ֆիլմ արտադրողներից մեր լսարանը վատ ֆիլմեր է պահանջում:
Որո՞նք են այս պահին ամենաշատ նայվող ֆիլմերը
*Վերվարարածներ* - ոչ մի սցենար, ոչ մի իմաստուն միտք, ոչ մի հումոր, ոչ մի հոգեբանություն
*Որոգայթ* - ոչ մի սցենար, ոչ մի կապ նույնիսկ հանցավոր իրականության հետ, ոչ մի հոգեբանություն, ոչ մի դաստիարակչական միտք:
*Դժբախտ Երջանկություն* - ոչ մի հոգեբանական պահ, միայն զրկանք ու տառապանք, ոչ մի դաստիարակչական միտք, ոչ մի սցենար, ոչ մի կապ իրականության հետ:
*ինչ որ Պաշի մասին կինո* - կատարյալ դատարկ ֆիլմ:
*Որբեր* - միայն տառապանք, ու ներվային ջղաձգումներ առաջացնող ֆիլմ, վստահ եմ շատ բաներով իրականությունից հեռու:
*----* ցանկացած այլ վերնագիրն ինձ անծանոթ հայկական հեռուստասերիալ -- դատարկություն
միակ իրականությանը մոտ ֆլմը որը դիտել եմ վերջերս դա Գոռ Վարդանյանի *Վրիժառուն* ֆիմն էր: Սակայն վերջինիս գլխավոր դերակատարի դերից դուրս կերպարը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում իր ֆիլմում եղած բացասական կերպարներից:

----------

Enigmatic (28.07.2009), Կաթիլ (28.07.2009), Մարկիզ (28.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կինոյի լավ ու վատ չկա իմ կարծիքով: *Կինոն պետք է լսարան ունենա*, որ շահավետ լինի արտադրողի համար: Որոգայթը մեծ լսարան ունի ուրեմն շահավետ է: Կարող է իմ համար վատն է, բայց մի քանի հազար հոգի կլանված նայում են: *Ինչ պահանջում է մեր լսարանը, այն էլ արտադրում են:*
> Եթե դատում եք վատ ու լավ լինելով, ապա պետք է արդարության համար ասել, որ ոչ թե ֆիլմն է վատը, այլ մեր ֆիլմ արտադրողներից *մեր լսարանը վատ ֆիլմեր է պահանջում:*


Էլմո, քո կարծիքով եթե հիմա պոռնո ցույց տան, վատ կնայվի՞: Ինձ թվում ա` ոչ: Դե եթե կինո հանողը պետք ա լսարանին հարմարվի, ապա եկեք պոռնո ցուցադրենք, ահագին նայող կլինի (իհարկե չափազանցնում եմ պոռնոյի առումով, բայց...  :Smile: ):

Կամ, ինչո՞ւ հաշվի չես առնում, որ նույն լսարանի մի ահռելի մասը` *երեխաները*, ի վիճակի չեն պահանջել: Իրենք միայն դիտում ու դրանով դաստիարակվում են, ընդ որում իրենք դիտում են ոչ թե էն, ինչը իրանց կդարձնի լավ մարդ, այլ էն, ինչը հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ցանկացած աղբ հիմա հնարավոր է մատուցել ամենահետաքրքիր ձեւերով:

Լսարանին հարմարվել` նշանակում է մտածել միայն սեփական _ջեբի_ մասին, իսկ նման ձեւի մտածելով, հավատա, լավ բան դուրս չի գա:

Սերիալ հանողները իմ համար գրե թե հավասար են թմրաբիզնեսով զբաղվողներին, նույնիսկ որոշ առումով ավելի վատ են, քանի որ թմրանյութ վաճառելը արգելված ա, իսկ սերիալը` ոչ:

----------

davidus (31.07.2009), Աթեիստ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> քո կարծիքով եթե հիմա պոռնո ցույց տան, վատ կնայվի՞: Ինձ թվում ա` ոչ:


Պոռնոն լրիվ ուրիշ ժանր ա: Պոռնո ցույց տան կնայվի, բայց չի նշանակում որ բացառապես մենակ պոռնո պետք ա ցույց տան:
Բոլորս էլ սեքսով զբաղվում ենք, բայց չենք դուրս գալիս փողոց ու սաղին բռնաբարում, ու 24 ժամ մենակ դա չենք անում:
Հարցը նրանում ա, որ մեր լսարանը բացի տենց բաներից ուրիշ ոչինչ չի պահանջում: Թող վավերագրական գիտահանրամատչելի սերիալ ցուցադրեն, հետո ռեյտինգը հաշվեն: 0-ին մոտիկ կլինի: Իսկ ոչ շահավետ պրոեկտները մեռնում են, դերասանին օդով չէս կերակրի:
Օրինակ ես ԱՐ-ի գիշերային վավերագրական բոլոր ֆիլմերը նայում եմ: Մինչև չնայեմ, չեմ քնում: Վստահ եմ մի 100 հոգի են իմ նման անում: Իսկ որոգայթի լսարանը անհամեմատ մեծ է:

----------

davidus (31.07.2009), Rhayader (26.02.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

եթե նույնիսկ հաշվի չառնենք ոչ մի ուրիշ թերություն (չնայած էդ *"սերիալը/ները"* տեղով մեկ թերություն ա), մենակ էն, որ յուրաքանչյուր սերիայի սցենար գրվում ա ձեռի հետ, պահի տակ, շատ շտապ ու մի քանի ժամում, նկարահանվում ա էսօր ու վաղը եթեր ա գնում, էդ արդեն շատ բանա ասում *"սերիալ"*-ի մասին… էլ  չեմ ասում *"սերիալ"*-ի թողած ազդեցության մասին… հետո էլ կասեն էս ինչ սերունդ ա մեծանում… 
ուղղակի զարմանում եմ էն ծնողի վրա, որ քիչ չի ինքն ա այում, մի բան էլ իր 5-10 տարեկան երեխային շատ հանգիստ թյուլ ա տալիս նայել նման *"խորիմաստ սերիալներ"*… 
մենք ենք մեր ապագան խեղում, հետո ասում  եվրոխորհուրդ մտանք՝ փչացանք

----------


## Rammstein

> Հարցը նրանում ա, որ մեր լսարանը բացի տենց բաներից ուրիշ ոչինչ չի պահանջում: Թող վավերագրական գիտահանրամատչելի սերիալ ցուցադրեն, հետո ռեյտինգը հաշվեն: 0-ին մոտիկ կլինի: Իսկ ոչ շահավետ պրոեկտները մեռնում են, դերասանին օդով չէս կերակրի:


Որ մարդիկ պահանջ են զգում իրանց ուղեղները անջատելու (կոպիտ բառով չեմ ուզում ասեմ), դա մի թեթեւ դեռ հասկանում եմ, բայց որ մարդը կարա պահանջ զգա, որ իրա էրեխեն դեբիլանա, կամ դառնա մաֆիոզ կամ մի ուրիշ զիբիլ, այ դա չեմ կարում հասկանալ: :Shok: 

*Մի սենց հարց էլ տամ, Էլմո, դու կողմ ե՞ս, որ հասարակական վայրերում (օրինակ` ինչ-որ հիմնարկ, ԲՈՒՀ, տրանսպորտ եւ այլն) ծխելը արգելեն:*

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Կարծում եմ որ մեր հասարակության այսօրյա բարոյական  չափանիշները դրված են այս սերիալի մեջ:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ատում եմ էս սերիալը :Bad:  ու վապշե Շանթի անմակարդակ սերիալները

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կարծում եմ որ մեր հասարակության այսօրյա բարոյական  չափանիշները դրված են այս սերիալի մեջ:


Ոչ, սերիալն ինքը բավականին անիրական է: Անիրական է զուտ հանցագործ աշխարհում տիրող չափանիշների, փոխհարաբերությունների առումով: Միայն այս մեկն եմ փաստում, որովհետև «սերիալը» մեծ առումով միայն այդ է պատմում: Չափազանցածված է, այն էլ ինչպես…
Սերիալի մասին ավելի մանրամասն կարող եք կարդալ ահա *այստեղ* (բանավեճին մասնակցում է նաև սցենարիստը) :Jpit: :

Իսկ որ հասարակությունն այնքան է իջել, որ մարդիկ ամեն ինչ անում են սերիալից հանկարծ չուշանալու համար, փաստ է:

----------


## ministr

Ազնիվ ավազակների թեման նոր չի, այն շատ հին է ու սիրված բոլոր ժողովուրդների կողմից: Վերցնենք թեկուզ Ռոբին Հուդը, կամ Կնքահայրը, կամ Բրիգադան... Եթե ընդհանուր վերցնենք, ապա բոլորն էլ ավազակ էին, ԲԱՅՑ ազնիվ ավազակ ու մարդասպան: Այսինքն դրական կերպար, որին ընդունում են որպես հերոս, և իսկ երեխաներն աշխատում նմանվել: 
Հիմա նույնը Որոգայթն է: Կան ազնիվ ավազակներ, և և վատ ավազակներ, որոնք ուզում են առաջիններին վնասել: Եվ ինչ? Առօրյա կյանքին բավական մոտ լինելով` կրկնակի հետաքրքրություն է ձեռք բերել: Որոգայթը, լինելով առաջին քրեական սերիալը, իհարկե դեռ հեռու է կատարելությունից, բայց կամաց կամաց կարծում եմ կատարելագործվում են:

Իրականում Որոգայթի մեջ էլ դաստիարակչական պահեր կան: Սովորեցնում են ընկերասիրություն, ընկերոջը չդավաճանել, սատար կանգնել դժվար պահին, ցույց են տալիս գողական կյանքով ապրելու վտանգները և այլն: Գովելի է "լավ ոստիկանի" կերպարը: Եվ վերջիվերջո երեկոյան նայելու համար շատ հարմար է, համեմված նաև դեդեկտիվ սյուժեներով:  Ինքս նայում եմ հենց առաջին օրվանից, նորմալա, երբեմն նույնիսկ շատ հետաքրքիր:

----------

Lion (28.07.2009), Yellow Raven (28.07.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ազնիվ ավազակների թեման նոր չի, այն շատ հին է ու սիրված բոլոր ժողովուրդների կողմից: Վերցնենք թեկուզ Ռոբին Հուդը, կամ Կնքահայրը, կամ Բրիգադան... Եթե ընդհանուր վերցնենք, ապա բոլորն էլ ավազակ էին, ԲԱՅՑ ազնիվ ավազակ ու մարդասպան: Այսինքն դրական կերպար, որին ընդունում են որպես հերոս, և իսկ երեխաներն աշխատում նմանվել: 
> Հիմա նույնը Որոգայթն է: Կան ազնիվ ավազակներ, և և վատ ավազակներ, որոնք ուզում են առաջիններին վնասել:


Ազնիվ ավազակը (չնայած այս տերմինը չիշտ չեմ համարում) նա չի, որ փորձում է անազնիվին վնասել, այլ նա է, որը փորձում է հասարակությանը ազատել այդ անազնիվից:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Սերիալներից զզվում եմ... Մաման որ նայում ա, ես էդ սենյակից թռնում եմ...  :Wacko: մենակ լսում ենք, որ էսինչին գողացան, փրկագին են պահանջում... էսինչին սպանեցին... էնինչը ընկավ բանտ.... կատարյալ դատարկացնդաբանություններ :Blink:

----------

aerosmith (28.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իրականում Որոգայթի մեջ էլ դաստիարակչական պահեր կան: Սովորեցնում են ընկերասիրություն, ընկերոջը չդավաճանել, սատար կանգնել դժվար պահին, ցույց են տալիս գողական կյանքով ապրելու վտանգները և այլն: Գովելի է "լավ ոստիկանի" կերպարը: Եվ վերջիվերջո երեկոյան նայելու համար շատ հարմար է, համեմված նաև դեդեկտիվ սյուժեներով:  Ինքս նայում եմ հենց առաջին օրվանից, նորմալա, երբեմն նույնիսկ շատ հետաքրքիր:


Ազնիվ ավազակ չկա հիմա: Սովետական շրջանում էլ չի եղել: Վերջերս մի շատ լավ տող կարդացի Թերթ.ամ- ի բլոգերից մեկում… Մոտավորապես այսպես էր հնչում «Գողին հեշտ է բարևելը, անհնարին է հաջողություն ասելը»:

…ու ի դեպ, չնայած ես գրեթե չեմ նայել սերիալը, բայց թույլ տուր հետդ չհամաձայնվել դաստիարակչական միջոց լինելու հարցում: Սերիալում, նախքան ընկերասիրություն սովորեցնելը, սովորեցնում են ինչպես դառնալ հանցագործ: Ցուցադրելով հիմնականում հանցագործ աշխարհի «լավ» կողմերը (անունով, հարուստ, հզոր, հասնող, պիստալետով տղա լինելու մասին է խոսքը)՝ պատանու մոտ թաքնված կամ անթաքույց ցանկություն են առաջացնում նմանվել ֆիլմում կերտված հանցագործի կերպարին՝ թեկուզ և «ազնիվ» պիտակով:
Համեմատել չի լինի: Ընկերասիրություն էին սովորեցնում նաև «Էլեկտրոնիկը», «Անորսալի վրիժառուները» և այլ սովետական հին ու բարի ֆիլմեր: «Որոգայթը» չի դաստիարակում, «Որոգայթն» ու որոգայթատիպ անորակությունները *ապադաստիարակում* են:

----------

Chilly (29.07.2009), Enigmatic (28.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Որ մարդիկ պահանջ են զգում իրանց ուղեղները անջատելու (կոպիտ բառով չեմ ուզում ասեմ), դա մի թեթեւ դեռ հասկանում եմ, բայց որ մարդը կարա պահանջ զգա, որ իրա էրեխեն դեբիլանա, կամ դառնա մաֆիոզ կամ մի ուրիշ զիբիլ, այ դա չեմ կարում հասկանալ:
> 
> *Մի սենց հարց էլ տամ, Էլմո, դու կողմ ե՞ս, որ հասարակական վայրերում (օրինակ` ինչ-որ հիմնարկ, ԲՈՒՀ, տրանսպորտ եւ այլն) ծխելը արգելեն:*


Ռամշտայն ձյա ի՞նչ ես ինձնից ուզում: Ես ոչ սցենարի հեղինակն եմ, ոչ սերիալի հանդիսատեսն եմ, ոչ էլ եթեր տվողն եմ:
Ես պարզապես վերլուծություն արեցի, թե ինչու՞ են սերիալները նման մակարդակի ու ինչու՞ են այդքան «երկարակյաց»:

Հասարակական վայրերում ծխոլը արգելելուն դեմ եմ: Ես առհասարակ արգելքներին դեմ եմ: Կողմ եմ հասարակական գիտակցություն ձևակերպելուն, որ մարդիկ հասարակական վայրում չծխեն: Թե չէ արգելված պտուղը քաղցր ա:

----------


## ministr

> Ազնիվ ավազակը (չնայած այս տերմինը չիշտ չեմ համարում) նա չի, որ փորձում է անազնիվին վնասել, այլ նա է, որը փորձում է հասարակությանը ազատել այդ անազնիվից:


Ազնիվ ավազակ հասկացությունը բավական լայն է: Տարբեր ձևով են ընդունում ու հասկանում դա: Ստերեոտիպով, նա որ կռվում է չարի դեմ, ավտոմատ դառնում է բարի , այսինքն հեռուստադիտողի մոտ դրական էմոցիաներ է առաջ բերում:

----------


## ministr

> Ազնիվ ավազակ չկա հիմա: Սովետական շրջանում էլ չի եղել: Վերջերս մի շատ լավ տող կարդացի Թերթ.ամ- ի բլոգերից մեկում… Մոտավորապես այսպես էր հնչում «Գողին հեշտ է բարևելը, անհնարին է հաջողություն ասելը»:
> 
> …ու ի դեպ, չնայած ես գրեթե չեմ նայել սերիալը, բայց թույլ տուր հետդ չհամաձայնվել դաստիարակչական միջոց լինելու հարցում: Սերիալում, նախքան ընկերասիրություն սովորեցնելը, սովորեցնում են ինչպես դառնալ հանցագործ: Ցուցադրելով հիմնականում հանցագործ աշխարհի «լավ» կողմերը (անունով, հարուստ, հզոր, հասնող, պիստալետով տղա լինելու մասին է խոսքը)՝ պատանու մոտ թաքնված կամ անթաքույց ցանկություն են առաջացնում նմանվել ֆիլմում կերտված հանցագործի կերպարին՝ թեկուզ և «ազնիվ» պիտակով:
> Համեմատել չի լինի: Ընկերասիրություն էին սովորեցնում նաև «Էլեկտրոնիկը», «Անորսալի վրիժառուները» և այլ սովետական հին ու բարի ֆիլմեր: «Որոգայթը» չի դաստիարակում, «Որոգայթն» ու որոգայթատիպ անորակությունները *ապադաստիարակում* են:


Արի սկսենք նրանից, որ պատանու մոտ նման ցանկություն վաղուց է ձևավորված` նայելով անպատժելի սև G class Մերսեդեսներին և այլն: ինպես նաև առօրյա կյանքին է հետևում , և այդ ստերեոտիպը արդեն կա, որպես ուժեղ և հարգված մարդու կերպար:
Հիմա հարցը նայա, թե այդ ուժեղությունը ինչ ուղով են կիրառում:
Ապեր դու Որոգայթը նայել ես?

----------


## Second Chance

Ոնց եմ տրաքում սերիալներից

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մինիստրի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ սերիալը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ստանում է բավականին հետաքրքիր հանգուցալուծումներ, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ այսօր Հայաստանում ունի ամենամեծ լսարանը;
Ինչքան էլ քննադատեք, մի մոռացեք, որ սերալարտադրությունը Հայաստանում դեռ սկսնակ մակարդակի վրա է ու պետք չի շատ խիստ մոտենալ:

Բացի այդ կարևոր խնդիր են ֆինանսները, չեմ կարծում, թե Հայաստանում կարող են նման գումարներ ծախսվել ֆիլմի վրա, ինչ օրինակ <<Փախուստ բանտից>> սերիալում; Ֆինանսների պակասն էլ հենց բերում է հնարավորությունների ու ռեսուրսների սահմանափակում, իսկ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներով ամեն մտացածին բան չես կարող իրականացնել:

Առողջ քննադատությունը միշտ էլ պետք է, բայց կարիք չկա այն անվանել անմակարդակություն ու քաշվել մի կողմ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Արի սկսենք նրանից, որ պատանու մոտ նման ցանկություն վաղուց է ձևավորված` նայելով անպատժելի սև G class Մերսեդեսներին և այլն: ինպես նաև առօրյա կյանքին է հետևում , և այդ ստերեոտիպը արդեն կա, որպես ուժեղ և հարգված մարդու կերպար:
> Հիմա հարցը նայա, թե այդ ուժեղությունը ինչ ուղով են կիրառում:
> Ապեր դու Որոգայթը նայել ես?


Հատուկենտ եմ նայում: Բայց հատուկենտ նայելը, ապեր, բավական է, որ պատկերացում կազմեմ «սերիալի» մասին: :Smile:  
Մերսեդես ջփի հետ կապված՝ համաձայն եմ: Հա, հետո՞… Պետք է պատանու մոտ ի հայտ եկած ցանկություններն ու մղումներն ավելի ամրապնդենք հանցագործ աշխարհը ռոմանտիզացնող *անորակություններն* ամեն աստծու օր հեռուստաէկրանից տուն մտցնելով՞՞՞՞…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Առողջ քննադատությունը միշտ էլ պետք է, բայց կարիք չկա այն անվանել անմակարդակություն ու քաշվել մի կողմ:


Վահիկ ջան, սերիալն անմակարդակ է, որովհետև.
- չկա առաջին հերթին լավ սցենար 
- չկա դերասանական լավ խաղ (սիրողական մակարդակի է), բացի մի քանի դերասաններից

Եթե այս երկու կոմպոնենտը կան, էլ ի՞նչ որակի կամ մակարդակի մասին է խոսքը: 

Առողջ քննադատությունը սա է: Ոչ թե ասելը՝ սերիալը ազնիվ հանցագործների մասին է, սյուժեում էլ մեկ-մեկ հետաքրքիր շրջադարձեր են կատարվում:

----------


## Second Chance

> Մինիստրի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ սերիալը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ստանում է բավականին հետաքրքիր հանգուցալուծումներ, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ այսօր Հայաստանում ունի ամենամեծ լսարանը;
> Ինչքան էլ քննադատեք, մի մոռացեք, որ սերալարտադրությունը Հայաստանում դեռ սկսնակ մակարդակի վրա է ու պետք չի շատ խիստ մոտենալ:
> 
> Բացի այդ կարևոր խնդիր են ֆինանսները, չեմ կարծում, թե Հայաստանում կարող են նման գումարներ ծախսվել ֆիլմի վրա, ինչ օրինակ <<Փախուստ բանտից>> սերիալում; Ֆինանսների պակասն էլ հենց բերում է հնարավորությունների ու ռեսուրսների սահմանափակում, իսկ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներով ամեն մտացածին բան չես կարող իրականացնել:
> 
> Առողջ քննադատությունը միշտ էլ պետք է, բայց կարիք չկա այն անվանել անմակարդակություն ու քաշվել մի կողմ:


Վահիկ ջան ախր հասկանում ես սցենարի իմաստալիությունը կապ չունի ֆինանսական ներդրումների հետ: Իրանք ուզում են հայական իրականության վերաբերյալ կինոներ նկարեն էտա մեր իրականությունը աղքատիկ՝ բայց հետաքրքիր: Թող հետաքրքիր սյուժեներ մտածեն ռեալիստիկ: Ոչ թե նույն շրջանով անընդհատ պտտեն էտ լարված մոմենտները  անընդհատ խուղակներ մտածեն հետո դուրս գան, հետո մեկին գողանան փող ուզեն ու տենց շարունակ անընդհատ մեկ ու մեջ փոփոխելով:Ու տենց տարիներով:  Ախր դա սյուժեչի  էտ մարդու նյարդերը սխոցելա: 

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա թե պահանջանրկնա էդպիսին: Ասեմ որ լիքը մարդիկ եմ ճանաչում որոնք չեն սիրում աանընդհատ նեռվայանում էտ անկապ սեյալներից ու հա ասում են մի հատ ախր նորմալ բան ցույց չեն տալիս: Մարդիկ ստիպված նայում են որովհետև այլնտրանք չունեն:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան, սերիալն անմակարդակ է, որովհետև.
> - չկա առաջին հերթին լավ սցենար 
> - չկա դերասանական լավ խաղ (սիրողական մակարդակի է), բացի մի քանի դերասաններից
> 
> Եթե այս երկու կոմպոնենտը կան, էլ ի՞նչ որակի կամ մակարդակի մասին է խոսքը: 
> 
> Առողջ քննադատությունը սա է: Ոչ թե ասելը՝ սերիալը ազնիվ հանցագործների մասին է, սյուժեում էլ մեկ-մեկ հետաքրքիր շրջադարձեր են կատարվում:


-կա Հայաստանի մակարդակով լավ սցենար
-կա փայլուն դերասանական խաղ(բացի որոշ դերասաններից :Smile:  )

Նույնիսկ նրանք ովքեր պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասաններ չեն որոշ «դերասաններից» լավ են կատարում իրենց դերերը :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան ախր հասկանում ես սցենարի իմաստալիությունը կապ չունի ֆինանսական ներդրումների հետ: Իրանք ուզում են հայական իրականության վերաբերյալ կինոներ նկարեն էտա մեր իրականությունը աղքատիկ՝ բայց հետաքրքիր: Թող հետաքրքիր սյուժեներ մտածեն ռեալիստիկ: Ոչ թե նույն շրջանով անընդհատ պտտեն էտ լարված մոմենտները  անընդհատ խուղակներ մտածեն հետո դուրս գան, հետո մեկին գողանան փող ուզեն ու տենց շարունակ անընդհատ մեկ ու մեջ փոփոխելով:Ու տենց տարիներով:  Ախր դա սյուժեչի  էտ մարդու նյարդերը սխոցելա: 
> 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա թե պահանջանրկնա էդպիսին: Ասեմ որ լիքը մարդիկ եմ ճանաչում որոնք չեն սիրում աանընդհատ նեռվայանում էտ անկապ սեյալներից ու հա ասում են մի հատ ախր նորմալ բան ցույց չեն տալիս: Մարդիկ ստիպված նայում են որովհետև այլնտրանք չունեն:


Այլընտրանք չունեն, թող արբանյակային քաշեն ու իրենց ուզածը նայեն :Smile: 
Չեմ ընդունում,երբ ասում են ««Դե ուրիշ բան չկա նայելու, նայում ենք էլի»»: Է չես ուզում մի նայի, ովա քեզ ստիպում: Եթե նայում ես, ուրեմն հետաքրքիրա, հաստատ ոչ մեկ անկապ չի նստի հեռուստացույցի դեմը ինչա թե բան չկա անելու սերիալ նայի :Smile: 

Որոգայթը քրեական սերիալա ու դրա իմաստը հենց էն,որ մեկը մեկին գողանա, մյուսը ազատի, դու ո՞նց էիր պատկերացնում ուրիշ քրեական դրաման :Wink: 
Բողոքելու փոխարեն մարդիկ էլէկտրոնային հասցե ունեն ուղարկեք ձեր իսկ սցենարային լուծումները ու օգնեք որակի բարձրացմանը, այլ ոչ թե գործը դեռ չսկսած անվանեք ապուշություն :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Հատուկենտ եմ նայում: Բայց հատուկենտ նայելը, ապեր, բավական է, որ պատկերացում կազմեմ «սերիալի» մասին: 
> Մերսեդես ջփի հետ կապված՝ համաձայն եմ: Հա, հետո՞… Պետք է պատանու մոտ ի հայտ եկած ցանկություններն ու մղումներն ավելի ամրապնդենք հանցագործ աշխարհը ռոմանտիզացնող *անորակություններն* ամեն աստծու օր հեռուստաէկրանից տուն մտցնելով՞՞՞՞…


Մի բան ասեմ, կարծում եմ կպատասխանեմ հարցադրմանդ:
Գիտես ձիերի սլացող երամակին ոնց կարելի է ուղղություն տալ?
Նստում ես մի հատ ձիու վրա ու սլանում ես առջևում...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> -կա Հայաստանի մակարդակով լավ սցենար
> -կա փայլուն դերասանական խաղ(բացի որոշ դերասաններից )
> 
> Նույնիսկ նրանք ովքեր պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասաններ չեն որոշ «դերասաններից» լավ են կատարում իրենց դերերը


Եթե դա լավ սցենար է :LOL: , այդ դեպքում ինչպիսի սցենար է «Կտոր մը երկինք» կամ թեկուզ «Մի վախեցիր» ֆիլմերի սցենարները: :Shok: 

Վահիկ ջան, դե գիտե՞ս: Հիմա ես կարող եմ ասել՝ մածունը սպիտակ է, դու՝ սև  կամ էլ՝ հակառակը: Եթե այնտեղ չկա դերասանական նորմալ խաղ, հատուկենտ նայածս սերիալներում էլ ոչ պրոֆեսիանալիզմն աչք է ծակում, ո՞նց ես դու ասում «փայլուն» դերասանական խաղ: :Think: 

 Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյանը :Love:  շուռ կգա, էլ տենց բան մի ասեք… 

Փայլուն… :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մի բան ասեմ, կարծում եմ կպատասխանեմ հարցադրմանդ:
> Գիտես ձիերի սլացող երամակին ոնց կարելի է ուղղություն տալ?
> Նստում ես մի հատ ձիու վրա ու սլանում ես առջևում...


…և իհարկե, ձիերի մասին օրինակիցդ հետո պարզ է դառնում, որ «Որոգայթ» *անորակությունը* մեր պատանիներին ճիշտ ուղղություն է ցույց տալիս: :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եթե դա լավ սցենար է, այդ դեպքում ինչպիսի սցենար է «Կտոր մը երկինք» կամ թեկուզ «Մի վախեցիր» ֆիլմերի սցենարները:
> 
> Վահիկ ջան, դե գիտե՞ս: Հիմա ես կարող եմ ասել՝ մածունը սպիտակ է, դու՝ սև  կամ էլ՝ հակառակը: Եթե այնտեղ չկա դերասանական նորմալ խաղ, հատուկենտ նայածս սերիալներում էլ ոչ պրոֆեսիանալիզմն աչք է ծակում, ո՞նց ես դու ասում «փայլուն» դերասանական խաղ:
> 
>  Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյանը շուռ կգա, էլ տենց բան մի ասեք… 
> 
> Փայլուն…


Հիմա ի՞նչ վերջ... Էլ Ֆրունզիկ չունենք, պետքա դադարեցնե՞լ ֆիլմերի արտադրությունը:

Է՞ս ես առաջարկում...

----------


## ministr

Պատանիները էդ ուղղությամբ արդեն գնում են.... իսկ Որոգայթը կարող է ինչ որ բան սովորեցնել...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հիմա ի՞նչ վերջ... Էլ Ֆրունզիկ չունենք, պետքա դադարեցնե՞լ ֆիլմերի արտադրությունը:
> 
> Է՞ս ես առաջարկում...


Ոչ, պետք չէ դադարեցնել: ԸՆդհակառակը, պետք է ամեն կերպ խթանել: Բայց որ «Որոգայթն» ընդամենը՝ միայն և միայն շահույթ ակնկալող (այլ նպատակ չունի) պրոյեկտ է, դրանում, Վահիկ ջան, որևիցե մեկը չի կասկածում: Ընդ որում, արտադրողները լավագույնս օգտվում են հայաստանյան հասարակության խղճուկ վիճակից, հասարակության հեռուստատեսության նկատմամբ ազդելու լծակների բացակայությունից՝ շատերի համար խիստ հետաքրքիր հանցագործ աշխարհը չափազանցածված վիճակով յուրաքանչյուր օր մեզ հրամցնելով:

----------

Second Chance (28.07.2009)

----------


## SDes77

> Էլ Ֆրունզիկ չունենք, պետքա դադարեցնե՞լ ֆիլմերի արտադրությունը:


Եթե էդ ֆիլիմերը աղբ են` միանշանակ դադարեցնել, թե չէ մեկ-երկու արվեստի մերը .......: Այսինքն արդեն հասցրել են: վերջերս հարցում էին ցույց տալիս` 10 երիտասարդից 8-ը լուրջ ու մտախոհ դեմքով ասեցին որ լավագույն դերասանները Խորեն Լեվոնյանն ուԳոռ Վարդանյանն(!) են...

----------


## ministr

> Եթե էդ ֆիլիմերը աղբ են` միանշանակ դադարեցնել, թե չէ մեկ-երկու արվեստի մերը .......: Այսինքն արդեն հասցրել են: վերջերս հարցում էին ցույց տալիս` 10 երիտասարդից 8-ը լուրջ ու մտախոհ դեմքով ասեցին որ լավագույն դերասանները Խորեն Լեվոնյանն ուԳոռ Վարդանյանն(!) են...


Ու որ արվեստի հետ ես? Արվեստի մերը արդեն 20 տարիա էն բանիցա լինում...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ, միացրեք հենց հիմա «ԱՐ»-ը: Հենրիկ Մալյանի ֆիլմերի մասին է: Շատ չեք ուշացել: Խոսել են միայն «Նահապետ» ու «Կտոր մը երկինք» ֆիլմերի մասին: :Smile:  Ահա այսպիսին է եղել* մեր կինոն*: :Smile: 

Մի խաթարեք ձեր ճաշակը, մի պարզեցրեք ձեզ, մնացեք մեզ՝ հայերիս հատկանշական բարձրության վրա: Վերջին տողով ես խոսում  եմ «Որոգայթի»  մասին:

----------


## ministr

Նահապետ ու Կտոր մը երկինք: Հետաքրքիր է, բայց էս ֆիլմերը, ինչպես նաև հայկական ֆիլմերի մեծ մասը ցուցադրում են ՀՀ-ում հայտարարված սգո օրերին... Էս մասին ուզում էի բլոգումս գրեի, բայց հետո ժամանակ չեղավ.... 

Մարկիզ ջան հայկական կլասիկան բերել համեմատում ես սերիալի հետ.... Կամ մեր սերիալները տանում դնում եք Lost-ի ու Prison Break-ի կողքը ու ընգնում ֆրուստրացիաների մեջ: Մեր մոտ հլա 0-ից սկսումա շարժվել գնացքը, որ էդքան տարիների ընթացքում հասցրել ա կարգին ժանգոտել: Էս սերիալներն են իրականում ծնունդ տալու 21-րդ դարի հայկական կինոյին, որ կիսամեռ շնչումա սիստեմայի տակ: Ինչքան էլ որ վատ լինեն սերիալները, դերասաններ են ի հայտ գալիս, փորձ են ձեռք բերում, նկարահանող խմբերը ևս փորձ են ձեռք բերում... կարճ ասած training են անում:
Դրա համար ոչ թե պետքա մարդա մի փետ առած ընկնենք սերիլաների հետևից, այլ սկզբիվ մի հատ գոնե ուրախանանք, որ բրազիլական Պեդրոներից ու մեքսիկական Խուանների ձեռից պրծնում ենք, էկրանին հայ դերասան ենք տեսնում, ճանաչում և այլն: Սերիալների որակի բարձրացումն էլ ժամանակի հարց է:

----------

Chilly (29.07.2009), Lion (28.07.2009), Yellow Raven (29.07.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

ministr ջան, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց ինչն է պատճառը որ օրինակ Հարոթյուն Մովսիսյանը, Արմեն Մարությանը, իր կինը և նման արդեն էդ trining-ը անցած մարդիկ են խաղում էդ սերիալում, ախր սերիալ հասկացությունը այնպիսին ա, որ սերիալներում պետք է խաղան դեռ կինոարվեստում նոր տեղ գտնուղ դերասան,դերասանուհիները։ Ես մենակ որոգայթի մասին չեմ խոսում, այլ ընդհանուր մյուս սերիալների մասին էլ, որ այդտեղ խաղում են լուրջ, մեծ ճանապարհ անցած դերասաններ, և իսկապես մեծ ցավ եմ զգում, որովհետև նրանք ենթակա են խաղալու ավլի լուրջ ֆիլմերում, ինչպիսիք էին վերը թվարկված հայկական գեղարվեստական ֆիլմերը։ Իսկապես ես անձամբ հոգնել եմ անվերջ էկրանին Խորեն Լևոնյանին, Նազելիին, տեսնելուց։

----------


## REAL_ist

Պետք չի խառնել կինոն սերիալի հետ, սերիալները սենց թե նենց կինոյի մակադրակի չեն լինի: Չնայած քանի գնում էլ ավելի ախմախությունա դառնում Որոգայթը, բայց սկզբում լավ էլ նայվում էր, համենայն դեպս եղածների միջից լավագույնն էր ու լռիվ տրամաբանականա, որ մեծ լսարան ուներ: Ինձ թվումա ավելի լավա հայկական սերիալները զարգացնեն, քան ախմախ լատինոամերիկյան սերիալներ սաղ օրը ցույց տան; Նոր են սկսում ու սկզբի համար վատ չի, ես համենայն դեպս ավելի վատին էի սպասում, որ իմացա հայկական սերիալներեն սկսում ցույց տալ...այ վատը են արմենիայի տխմար կինոնա մթոմ ներկայիս նոր ջահելության մասին պատմող, որ կրկեսային ներկայացումից քչովա տարբերվում :Bad:

----------

ministr (29.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն ես էս կինոյից բացարձակ տեղյակ չէի, քանի որ ամիսներով Հայաստանում չեմ լինում: Էս վերջին անգամ գալիս եմ Երևան, ու որոշեցի գնամ ինստիտուտ, մի քիչ նախկին ամբիոնիս դասախոսների հետ զրուցեմ-մրուցեմ: Մտնում եմ ամբիոն, բարև-բարլուս ջան ջիգյար, ու մեր դոկտոր-պրոֆեսորների մեկը ինձ հարցնում ա.
- դու շատ էս դուրս-մուրս գնում, կարող ա իմանաս Ռուդոլֆը որտեղ ա ? 
- ինչ Ռուդլոֆ ?? _(մտքումս էլ ասում, արա ինչ ամոթ ա, երևի մեր դասախոսներից ա, ես էլ անունը մոռացել եմ, կարող ա էս հարիֆը գնացել ա մի տեղ ու կորել ա)_
- աաաա, դու բանից խաբար չես, սաղ Երևանը հիմա Ռուդոլֆին ա ման գալիս, ասեցի կարող ա դու իմանաս:

Կարճ ասած, սենց, մեր պրոֆեսորները Որոգայթով են տարված: Աչքի պոչով մի երկու կտոր հասցրել եմ նայել: Բացարաձակ ոչ մի տպավորություն չի թողել: Անկապ էլի: Բայց լիքը մարդ նայում ա: ու հետո որ մնացած հայկական ալիքներն ես նայում, ասում ես, դե արա բան չկա նայելու, մարդիկ լավ էլ ձևը գտել են լսարան ապահովելու:

----------

Elmo (29.07.2009), Հայկօ (29.07.2009)

----------


## SDes77

> Ու որ արվեստի հետ ես? Արվեստի մերը արդեն 20 տարիա էն բանիցա լինում...


Ինքն իրեն չի լինում` անում են. Էսորվա աուդիտորիան պլաստիլինի պես ձևավորելու հնարավորություն կա, ու ողջ ջանքերը հիմա ուղղված են էտ պլաստիլինից կղանքանման մի բան ստեղծելու:
 "Мастер и Маргарита"-ն երբ նկարել էին(իհարկե սերիալ չէ, բազմասերիանոց գեղարվեստական կինոնկար է), պրոդյուսերներից մեկը ասեց, թե ինչ էլ տաս ուտելու են, ինչո՞ւ որակյալը չտալ:
 Էստեղ ըստ իս նպատակ է դրած մի երկու եկող սերունդ  գոնե աղբի վերածել, այլ կերպ "Ուռճացած պոռճիկների"(անվանումը հաստատ չեմ հիշում, տենց մի բան էր) ու "Որոգայթի" ցուցադրումը բացատրել չեմ կարող:

----------


## ministr

Իսկ Չալդրանյանի անհասկանալի, հատուկ կինոկոնֆերանսների համար նկարած "արվեստի գործերը" հասկանում ես?

----------


## Rammstein

> Հասարակական վայրերում ծխոլը արգելելուն դեմ եմ: Ես առհասարակ արգելքներին դեմ եմ: Կողմ եմ հասարակական գիտակցություն ձևակերպելուն, որ մարդիկ հասարակական վայրում չծխեն: Թե չէ արգելված պտուղը քաղցր ա:


Քո ասած հասարակական գիտակցությունը չի եղել ու երբեք չի լինի: Որ էդքանը լիներ, հիմա մենք սահմանադրության կարիք չէինք ունենա:  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

Կարդացի բոլոր կարծիքները…Չեմ տեսնում մի հստակ հիմնավորված կարծիք, թե ինչի արժի նայել կամ չնայել այդ սերիալը: Չեմ հասկանում այն մոտեցումը, որ սերիալններից զզվում եմ: Դա նման է նրան, որ մեկին հարցնում ես, թե տեսել ես արդյոք այս մուլտը, մի հատ զարմացած հայացք է քցում վրադ` կարծես այլմոլորակային լինես ու ասում է “Ոնց դու էտ տարիքում հլը մուլծիկ ես նայում”, ասում եմ, բայց դու իմ ասածը տեսել ես? Մի հատ նայի`իմաստը հասկացի, հետո արժի դատողություններ անել: Միշտ խուսափում եմ ամպրիորի, մակերեսային դատողություններ անել, որպեսզի տհաճ ու ծիծաղերի իրավիճում չհայտվնեմ…
Կուկ ջան, բռատ կասես թե որ սերիայում ես տեսել քուչի բազառ? Այ եթե ասեիր, որ երբեմն այդքան գրականան խոսեlը խանգարում է ու չի սազում, դրա հետ համաձայն եմ…Այդ ֆիլմի մեջ հանցագործ հեղինակություններ ավելի կիրթ են խոսում քան ասենք Արմենիայի հաղորդավարնները:
Այո ֆիլմը հիմանականում ցույց է տալիս հանցագործ աշխարհը` այսինքն այն ինչ իշխում է  այսօր մեր իրականության մեջ: Նախագահը հանցագործ աշխարի ներկայացուցիչ, պատգամավորնների մեծ մասը հանցագործ…Նույնիսկ միլցիեք են այդ կյանքով ապրում: Երբ ոստիկանի հետ, ասենք փողոցում օրենքից ես խոսում ինքը հետդ քուչի, “ճշտի” բազառա տանում, մի պահ նույնիսկ քեզ վատ ես զգում, որ դու սկիզբից իրա լեզվով չխոսցեիր ու ինչ որ անիմաստ օրինականություն ես պահանջում իրենից:
Ֆիլինի հիմնական մոռալը այն է, որ այդ աշխարհում ինչի էլ հասնես չես կարող երջանիկ լինել: Հասնում ես իշխանության, փողի, մեծ հեղինակությայն, բայց դրա դիմացը շատ մեծ գին ես վճարում` հարազատնների, ընկերնների, ծնողի, երեխայի կյանք: Ինչքան գնում ես առաջ թշնամինները շատանում են, դու կարծես ավելի բարձր դիրք ունես, բայց շրջապատիդ մարդիկ պակասում են ու ամենավատը այն է որ դու գնալով բթանում ես ամեն դաժանության նկատամաբ ու կամաց - կամաց վերածվում ես կենդանու…Ու երբ հասկանում ես, որ կանգնելու ժամանակն է ու պետք է դուրս գաս այդ աշխարհից, ավելի մեծ գին պետք է վճարես…Ամեն վարկյան կյանքը կորցնելու վտանգ, ամեն վարկյան անհանգստություն, լարվածություն, հարազատնների կորցնելու վտանգ, անվստահություն…Ֆիլմը ի ցույց է դնում հանցագործ աշխարհի բոլոր արատնները, որ հանացագործ աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ու խելացի հեղինակաությունններ, իրականում այդքան ուժեղ չեն, դժբախտ են, մենակ ու անպաշտպան…Սա է հիմանկան արժեքը ֆիլմի:
 Ֆիլում այլ դրվագներ էլ կան: Օրինակ որ նույնիսկ հանցագործ աշխարհում հզորությունը որոշում է ոչ ջպերի ում թիկնապահնների քանակը, այլ աջ ու ձախ փռթել թափելը, բեսպրդելը այլ ուղեղղով մարդիկ: Որ ոստիկանությում հնարավոր է լինեն նաև օրենքի  իրական պաշտապաններ: Էս մի քիչ ֆանտաստիկայա բայց դե հիմա… :LOL: 
Ռուդոլֆը…Իրականում սա շատ բնորոշ է մեր այսօրվան: «Մեր » նախագահն էլ մի  կիսաբացահայտված ռուսդելֆ է: Իսկ ինչքան կգբ-եշնիկ ռուդոլֆններ կամ մեր էսօրվա կայքում , որ թափանցելով համարյա բոլորը ոլորտները, ծառայելով իրենց տերերին, հնարավորություն են տալիս վերահասկել ու ղեկավարել ամբողջ երկիրը…Իսկ մենք նրանց չենք ճանաչում:
Դերասան չեմ, որ կարողնաում գնահատել լավ թե վատ են խաղում` բայց դերասսաների խաղը ինձ կարողում է համոզել որ դե իրական կյանք է…
Ինչն է ինձ գրավում?
Ֆիլմում անընդհատ լուրջ խնդրին են առաջանում հերոսների առաջ, որոնց ճիշտ լուծումը, ճիշտ որոշումը կայացնելը կախված է իր տրամաբանությունից, ինտուիցիայից, կյանքի փորձից, անալիզ անելու , մի քանի քայլ առաջ նայելու ունակությունից: Դրանք շատ բարդ ու վճառական որոշումններ են, քան որ դրանից կախված է իր և  իր հարազաննեևրի կյանքը: Նայելով ինքդ քեզ դնում ես հերոսի տեղը`սկսում ես անալիզ անել, տրամաբանել, քննարկել տարբեր տարբերակներ, վերլուծել, իսկ սա արդեն իսկ կյանք է`փորձ : Սկսում ես սպասել հաջորդ սերիային, թե ինչ լուծում է տվել դրա սցենարիստը, արդյոք դու ճիշտ ես քո հաշվարկնների մեջ: Դա շատ նման է երբ մաթեմատիկայի խնդիր ես լուծում հետո անհամբեր բացում ես գրքի վեջին էջը որ տեսնես ճիշտ է արդյոք պատասխանը…
Հետո ֆիլմի սաուդ տռեկը ռոք է, իսկ դա արդեն մեծ առավեություն է… :Hands Up:

----------

ministr (30.07.2009), REAL_ist (30.07.2009), Yellow Raven (29.07.2009), Վարպետ (31.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆիլմում անընդհատ լուրջ խնդրին են առաջանում հերոսների առաջ, որոնց ճիշտ լուծումը, ճիշտ որոշումը կայացնելը կախված է իր տրամաբանությունից, ինտուիցիայից, կյանքի փորձից, անալիզ անելու , մի քանի քայլ առաջ նայելու ունակությունից: Դրանք շատ բարդ ու վճառական որոշումններ են, քան որ դրանից կախված է իր և իր հարազաննեևրի կյանքը: Նայելով ինքդ քեզ դնում ես հերոսի տեղը`սկսում ես անալիզ անել, տրամաբանել, քննարկել տարբեր տարբերակներ, վերլուծել, իսկ սա արդեն իսկ կյանք է`փորձ : Սկսում ես սպասել հաջորդ սերիային, թե ինչ լուծում է տվել դրա սցենարիստը, արդյոք դու ճիշտ ես քո հաշվարկնների մեջ: Դա շատ նման է երբ մաթեմատիկայի խնդիր ես լուծում հետո անհամբեր բացում ես գրքի վեջին էջը որ տեսնես ճիշտ է արդյոք պատասխանը


Ռամ ջան, սցենարիստին Բալզակ սարքեցիր, քու տունը շինվի: Ես ինքս կարծիք չունեմ ֆիմի մասին, չեզոք եմ, արդեն գրել եմ: Բայց խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ իրիգունը գրած, առավոտը նկարած ֆիլմի սցենարում սենց բարդ բարդ հարցեր ու լուծումներ առաջ քաշվեն, որ կյանքում ինչ-որ բան սովորեցնեն:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, սցենարիստին Բալզակ սարքեցիր, քու տունը շինվի: Ես ինքս կարծիք չունեմ ֆիմի մասին, չեզոք եմ, արդեն գրել եմ: Բայց խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ իրիգունը գրած, առավոտը նկարած ֆիլմի սցենարում սենց բարդ բարդ հարցեր ու լուծումներ առաջ քաշվեն, որ կյանքում ինչ-որ բան սովորեցնեն:


Ձաձ ջան որտեղից գիտես որ սցենարը մի օրում է գրվում??? Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես չեմ չափազացրել...Իրոք նայի մի որոշ ժամանակ ինքդ կհամոզվես...մեկ, երկու սերիա չէ, ասենք մի 10 սերիա, բայց շարունակական: Հիմա գովազդը կինոից երկար է, դա օրինակ վանող է...

----------


## Legolas

Կար ժամանակ , որ գնում էի տռենաժոռնի զալ ու գալիս ընձնից դավոլնի նստում Որոգայթ նայում: :Cool: 
Մի օր Մարկիզն նենց բաներ ասեց... այ ախպեր.....
էտ օրվանից, լուրջ եմ ասում, վափշե չնայեցի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Կար ժամանակ , որ գնում էի տռենաժոռնի զալ ու գալիս ընձնից դավոլնի նստում Որոգայթ նայում:
> Մի օր Մարկիզն նենց բաներ ասեց... այ ախպեր.....
> էտ օրվանից, լուրջ եմ ասում, վափշե չնայեցի


Կարծիք չունես,

----------


## Legolas

> Կարծիք չունես,


Ոչ թե կարծիք չունեմ, այլ կարծիքս փոխվեց :Angry2:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Կար ժամանակ , որ գնում էի տռենաժոռնի զալ ու գալիս ընձնից դավոլնի նստում Որոգայթ նայում:
> Մի օր Մարկիզն նենց բաներ ասեց... այ ախպեր.....
> էտ օրվանից, լուրջ եմ ասում, վափշե չնայեցի


Իսկ հետաքրքիրա էդ ինչա ասել, որ միանգամից ըտենց կարծիքդ փոխել ես?????

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ հետաքրքիրա էդ ինչա ասել, որ միանգամից ըտենց կարծիքդ փոխել ես՞՞՞՞՞


 թեման սկզբից կարդա  :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (31.07.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ոչ թե կարծիք չունեմ, այլ կարծիքս փոխվեց


Աղա ջան բարկանում ես

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ հետաքրքիրա էդ ինչա ասել, որ միանգամից ըտենց կարծիքդ փոխել ես?????


Չեմ հիշում, թե կոկրետ ինչ եմ ասել, բայց որ այդ ֆիլմն անորակություն է ու իրական հանցագործ աշխարհի մասին պատմում է չափազանցված, խիստ հեղհեղուկ (էս մեկը հաստատ), փաստ է: Կրկնում եմ՝ պրոյեկտ է, որի միջոցով մարդիկ փող են աշխատում: Ու մեր լավ դերասաններից շատերն էլ, ունենալով համեմատաբար լավ ապրելու շանս, նկարահանվում են: Եթե մեր թատրոններում նորմալ վարձատրեին, եթե ունենայինք գոնե մի պուճուր կինոարտադրություն, այդ մարդկանցից շատերն այդտեղ չէին նկարահանվի: Դա կինոարտադրություն չէ, ոչ էլ կինոարտադրության սկիզբ է:

----------

Enigmatic (31.07.2009), Legolas (31.07.2009), Պարոն Ն (31.07.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Չեմ հիշում, թե կոկրետ ինչ եմ ասել, բայց որ այդ ֆիլմն անորակություն է ու իրական հանցագործ աշխարհի մասին պատմում է չափազանցված, խիստ հեղհեղուկ (էս մեկը հաստատ), փաստ է: Կրկնում եմ՝ պրոյեկտ է, որի միջոցով մարդիկ փող են աշխատում: Ու մեր լավ դերասաններից շատերն էլ, ունենալով համեմատաբար լավ ապրելու շանս, նկարահանվում են: Եթե մեր թատրոններում նորմալ վարձատրեին, եթե ունենայինք գոնե մի պուճուր կինոարտադրություն, այդ մարդկանցից շատերն այդտեղ չէին նկարահանվի: Դա կինոարտադրություն չէ, ոչ էլ կինոարտադրության սկիզբ է:


Համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ զարգացումը հեռուստաէկրանում ակնհայտ է:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ զարգացումը հեռուստաէկրանում ակնհայտ է:


Այո, ես քո հետ միանգամայն համաձայն եմ… Բնականաբար տեսախցիկներն ու տեխնիկական այլ միջոցները լավացել են: Ժիգուլիներն էլ վերափոխվել են համմերների ու ԲիԷմԴաբլյու ջփերի: :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Այո, ես քո հետ միանգամայն համաձայն եմ… Բնականաբար տեսախցիկներն ու տեխնիկական այլ միջոցները լավացել են: Ժիգուլիներն էլ վերափոխվել են համմերների ու ԲիԷմԴաբլյու ջփերի:


Բացի քո նշածները ակնհայտ երևում է տենդենց, ներկայացվում է մշակույթ եթե այնվատ է դա այլ խնդիր է ,բայց մենք չենք կարող հաշվի չնստել այն բանի հետ որ ներկայացված կրպարնեը  մոտ են իրականին :
Հարկավոր է հասկանալ որ դոդին կամ Աղվանին կամ Մելոին չէին կարող որպես իրական դեմքեր ներկայանել :

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բացի քո նշածները ակնհայտ երևում է տենդենց, ներկայացվում է մշակույթ եթե այնվատ է դա այլ խնդիր է ,բայց մենք չենք կարող հաշվի չնստել այն բանի հետ որ ներկայացված կրպարնեը  մոտ են իրականին :
> Հարկավոր է հասկանալ որ դոդին կամ Աղվանին կամ Մելոին չէին կարող որպես իրական դեմքեր ներկայանել :


Ես դա նկատի չունեի: Դա չի հայաստանյան հանցագործ աշխարհը: Դա իշխանություններն են :LOL: :
Այնտեղ ես ոչ մի մշակույթ չեմ տեսնում: Մեզ ունենք դերասանական այն կազմն, ովքեր նորմալ ֆիլմի արտադրության դեպքում, լավ էլ կխաղան դերերը: Բայց այստեղ ԿԻՆՈ չկա: Սերիալ է որոշակի մարդկանց իրենց հատուկ կենցաղային հարցերի մասին պատմող: Լավ դերասանների հետ մեկտեղ, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր պարզապես պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն: Էլ ի՞նչ կինո կամ էլ ի՞նչ կա ուրախանալու: Ուղղակի սա նայվող է, իսկ նորմալ ֆիլմը ծախսատար է և չի կարող ապահովել ֆինանսական այնպիսի հոսքեր ու շատ մարդկանց համար ապրուստ, ինչպես այս սերիալը…

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ես դա նկատի չունեի: Դա չի հայաստանյան հանցագործ աշխարհը: Դա իշխանություններն են:
> Այնտեղ ես ոչ մի մշակույթ չեմ տեսնում: Մեզ ունենք դերասանական այն կազմն, ովքեր նորմալ ֆիլմի արտադրության դեպքում, լավ էլ կխաղան դերերը: Բայց այստեղ ԿԻՆՈ չկա: Սերիալ է որոշակի մարդկանց իրենց հատուկ կենցաղային հարցերի մասին պատմող: Լավ դերասանների հետ մեկտեղ, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր պարզապես պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն: Էլ ի՞նչ կինո կամ էլ ի՞նչ կա ուրախանալու: Ուղղակի սա նայվող է, իսկ նորմալ ֆիլմը ծախսատար է և չի կարող ապահովել ֆինանսական այնպիսի հոսքեր ու շատ մարդկանց համար ապրուստ, ինչպես այս սերիալը…


Սխալվում ես դա հանցագործ աշխարհն է ,իր նոր որակներով:
Ես շատ նայվող ֆիլմեր գիտեմ որոնք շատ բան ունեն ասելու,այս սերիալն էլ ասելիք ունի և ասում է:
ՈԽրիշ հարց է որ ասելիքը շատ մակերեսային է բայց հայաստանում այսօր ամեն ինչ մակերեսային է  իմ կարծիքով:
Սա մի սերիալ է որ մատնանշումև զուցադրում  է այդ մակերեսայնություը որը տիրում է մեր հասարակության մեջ վերից վար աջից ձախ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սխալվում ես դա հանցագործ աշխարհն է ,իր նոր որակներով:
> Ես շատ նայվող ֆիլմեր գիտեմ որոնք շատ բան ունեն ասելու,այս սերիալն էլ ասելիք ունի և ասում է:
> ՈԽրիշ հարց է որ ասելիքը շատ մակերեսային է բայց հայաստանում այսօր ամեն ինչ մակերեսային է  իմ կարծիքով:
> Սա մի սերիալ է որ մատնանշումև զուցադրում  է այդ մակերեսայնություը որը տիրում է մեր հասարակության մեջ վերից վար աջից ձախ:


Մեղապարտ, էդ հանցագործ աշխարհը ես հաստատ քեզնից ավելի լավ եմ պատկերացնում (գործի բերումով): 

Մակերեսայնության մասին: Սերիալն ինքը տեղով մակերեսայնություն է:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ, էդ հանցագործ աշխարհը ես հաստատ քեզնից ավելի լավ եմ պատկերացնում (գործի բերումով): 
> 
> Մակերեսայնության մասին: Սերիալն ինքը տեղով մակերեսայնություն է:


Կասկածում եմ որ դու ինձանից լավ իմանաս հանցագործ աշխարհի էլիտային:
Օղորմածիկ Ջաբա Իոսելիանին գիտությունների դոկտոր էր, բայց նրկայացնում էր հանցագործ աշխարհի էլիտան ,մեր իրականության մեջ (հայկական) սահմանադական դատարանի ցմահ նախագահի զավակը :նախկին ՀՀ նախագահ Քոչարյանի զավակը ,Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի զավակը և էլի շատ շատ մարդկանց զավակներ ներկայացնում են այդ հանցագործ աշխարհի էլիտայի մի մասը:
Իսկ փողոցի մակարդակով Վլեներ, Դավոներ և այլ անհետաքրքիր մասսա են ինձ համար և ճիշտն ասած անցած էտապ:
Բայց վերառնանք թեմա ինձ համար խիստ կարևոր է այն հանգամանքը որ սցենարի հեղինակը մոտեցել է էլիտային և փորձում է գոնե սերիալի մակարդակով մերկացնել նրան իր այդ պահին եղած կարողությունների սահմաններում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կասկածում եմ որ դու ինձանից լավ իմանաս հանցագործ աշխարհի էլիտային:
> Օղորմածիկ Ջաբա Իոսելիանին գիտությունների դոկտոր էր, բայց նրկայացնում էր հանցագործ աշխարհի էլիտան ,մեր իրականության մեջ (հայկական) սահմանադական դատարանի ցմահ նախագահի զավակը :նախկին ՀՀ նախագահ Քոչարյանի զավակը ,Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի զավակը և էլի շատ շատ մարդկանց զավակներ ներկայացնում են այդ հանցագործ աշխարհի էլիտայի մի մասը:
> Իսկ փողոցի մակարդակով Վլեներ, Դավոներ և այլ անհետաքրքիր մասսա են ինձ համար և ճիշտն ասած անցած էտապ:
> Բայց վերառնանք թեմա ինձ համար խիստ կարևոր է այն հանգամանքը որ սցենարի հեղինակը մոտեցել է էլիտային և փորյում է գոնե սերիալի մակարդակով մերկացնել նրան իր այդ պահին եղած կարողությունների սահմաններում:


Այ այս քո կողմից գրված անուններից պարզ երևում է, որ դու շատ թույլ պատկերացում ունես, Մեղապարտ, թե ինչ ասել է հանցագործ աշխարհ: 

Լավ, ինչևէ: Թեմայից արի չշեղվենք: Սերիալի մասին իմ դիտարկումները գրել եմ, քեզ պարզ է արդեն, թե ինչ եմ մտածում: Ես այլևս ասելիք չունեմ: :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

Մի կերպ հաղթահարեցի ամբողջ թեման :Smile:  Մի արտառոց տպավորություն առաջացավ մոտս :Smile:  Բացասական կարծիքներ արտահայտողների զգալի մասը, ես կասեի` մեծամասնությունը, չի նայել/նայում սերիալը, կամ էլ նայում է, բայց քանի որ նման սերիալ նայելը "դատափետելի" երևույթ է, դիմակը հագած դատափիտում է: 
Եթե քննարկենք առանձին վերցրած բաղկացուցիչներով` սցենար, ռեժիսորական աշխատանք, դերասանական խաղ, հատուկ էֆեկտներ, սոցիալական նշանակություն և այլն, քննարկման մինչև այս փուլին մասնակցած մարդկանցից 2-3 հոգի կարողանան միտք արտահայտել, թե ոչ: Ինչու է պետք այդքան արժեզրկել քննարկում հասկացությունը?

----------

Yellow Raven (31.07.2009), Հայկօ (31.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ռամ ջան, սցենարիստին Բալզակ սարքեցիր, քու տունը շինվի: Ես ինքս կարծիք չունեմ ֆիմի մասին, չեզոք եմ, արդեն գրել եմ: Բայց խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ իրիգունը գրած, առավոտը նկարած ֆիլմի սցենարում սենց բարդ բարդ հարցեր ու լուծումներ առաջ քաշվեն, որ կյանքում ինչ-որ բան սովորեցնեն:


Որոգայթի առանձնահատկություններից մեկը էն ա, Գնել, որ ինքը նոր սեզոնը սկսում ա էդ սեզոնի վերջում տեղի ունենալիք գլխավոչ իրադարձությամբ` անոնսով, ակնարկելով հենց ասածիդ բացառումը, հետո վերադառնում ա սկիզբ ու սկսում շարադրանքը: Այ սենց նյուանսները արված աշխատանքի մեջ հարգանք են ներշնչում:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.07.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Աղա ջան բարկանում ես


Գյոզալաան գրառմանս տրամադրությունը քո անիմաստ 2 բառով քցեցիր, միհատ էլ ասում ես մի բարկանա: :Acute:   :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Լավ, բոլորը ասեցին, ես էլ ասեմ  :Smile: :

1. «Հանցագործ աշխարհի» մասին: Տենց հանցագործ աշխարհ չկա, որ իրանք են ցույց տալիս, ու էդ լավ ա  :Smile: : Սովորական կինոյի մաֆիոզոներ են, էլի: Ոչ մի բան չի պրոպագանդվում, որտև էդ պրոպագանդվելիքը (ինչ անհարմար բառ ստացվեց) ուղղակի գոյություն չունի: Բայց դե վատ չէր լինի, որ մլիցեքը էդ նայեին մի քիչ պրոպագանդվեին:

2. Լեզվի ու բառապաշարի մասին: Ինչքան լսել եմ, բավականին մաքուր ու լավ բառապաշար ա: Հա, մեկումեջ նենց «գողագան», յանի, բառեր էլ են պլստում, բայց որ քուչի բազառ չի՝ էդ հաստատ ա: Ու հենց դրանով էլ շահեկանորեն առանձնանում ա Արմենիայի պաշապատումներից: Հազար հատ ուրիշ հաղորդումներից ավելի լավն ա էդ «Որոգայթի» լեզուն: Գրական չի, բայց մոտ ա:

3. Նայողները ասում են, որ սցենարը բավականին լուրջ ու խճճված սցենար ա, ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա հետևելը հերոսների ներքին «խաղերին»: Ընդ որում՝ ասում են մարդիկ, ովքեր կինոյից, բլեֆներից ու ինտրիգներից հաստատ հասկանում են:

4. Եվ այլն  :LOL: :

Մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ դրամատիզացնել պետք չի, սատանան էլ էնքան սև ու պոչավոր չի, ինչքան ասում են  :Smile: : Վատն էլ կա, լավն էլ կա, աշխարհը չքանդվեց: Էսօրվա դրությամբ մարդիկ կարողացել են կենսունակ պրոյեկտ ստեղծել զրոյից, հալալ ա:

----------

Albus (13.02.2010), Chilly (31.07.2009), davidus (31.07.2009), REAL_ist (31.07.2009), Yellow Raven (31.07.2009), Մեղապարտ (31.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2009), Վարպետ (31.07.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ դրամատիզացնել պետք չի, սատանան էլ էնքան սև ու պոչավոր չի, ինչքան ասում են : Վատն էլ կա, լավն էլ կա, աշխարհը չքանդվեց: Էսօրվա դրությամբ մարդիկ կարողացել են կենսունակ պրոյեկտ ստեղծել զրոյից, հալալ ա:


Հայկական կինո արդյունաբերությունը անցում կատարեց  ,գնաց քայլ առաջ և հաստատեց մի նոր սահման բոլոր նրանց համար ոքեր այդ աշխարհում են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձաձ ջան որտեղից գիտես որ սցենարը մի օրում է գրվում???


Մի հատ շաաաատ մոտ բարեկամ ունեմ, դերասան են, սաղ ընտանիքով, ու խաղում էտ սերիալներում: Կոնկրետ Որոգայթում չկան, բայց մյուսներում կան, ու լիքը աներ են պատմել թե ոնց են սցենարները գրվում ու ոնց են նկարահանումներն արվում: Հիմա կարող ա Որոգայթը մի քիչ որակով մնացածից տարբերվում ա, բայց համոզված եմ, որ սկզբունքային տարբերություններ պիտի չլինեն: 

Ռամ ջան, նայելու ցանկություն իրոք չունեմ, ապեր, կներես: Ու էլի եմ ասում, իմ վերաբերմունքը լրիվ չեզոք ա - ես չեմ նայում, բայց նայողներին էլ չեմ ասում, արաաաաա, էս ինչ տուֆտա բան եք նայում:

----------

Kuk (13.02.2010), Մարկիզ (31.07.2009), Վարպետ (01.08.2009)

----------


## Hasi

ֆիլմը իրոք կարելի է համարել  ստացված և մեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող ֆիլմ, բայց թե ինչքանով է հայ իրականությանը համապատասխանում, անկեղծ ասած դժվարանում եմ: Երևի համապատասխանում է, բայց մասամբ ֆիլմում շատ փաստեր կան, որոնք չեմ կարծում որ հայ իրականությանը

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն թույլատրվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները, ինչպես նաև մեծատառերով: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառ և փոքրատառերով տարբերակի:
Նաև ուշադրություն դարձրեք նախադասություններին, դրանց ամբողջականությանը, որպեսզի միտքը հստակ լինի:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որոգայթի առանձնահատկություններից մեկը էն ա, Գնել, որ ինքը նոր սեզոնը սկսում ա էդ սեզոնի վերջում տեղի ունենալիք գլխավոչ իրադարձությամբ` անոնսով, ակնարկելով հենց ասածիդ բացառումը, հետո վերադառնում ա սկիզբ ու սկսում շարադրանքը: Այ սենց նյուանսները արված աշխատանքի մեջ հարգանք են ներշնչում:


Ուստա ջան, չգիտեի: Փաստորեն անոնս էլ են ցույց տալիս: Ես նկատել էի մենակ "դիտեք հաջորդ սերիայում" պահը, բայց որ մինչև սեզոնի վերջը անոնս կա, չեմ իմացել: Բայց դե դա էլ ոչինչ չի ասում, քանի որ կարելի ա վերջը մոտավորապես մտածել ու անոնս տալ, իսկ ընթացքը ընթացքում հորինել: Ասենք գիտենք, որ վերջում աղջիկն ու տեղեն ամուսնանում են, ու մի մեշոկ քյաշ փողով թռնում են Կանարյան կղզիներ: Ու հետո մաաաանրից, ամեն օր մի բան հիրինում ենք, որ էտ վերջին հասնենք: Հետո նախավերջին սերիայում տղուն խփում են, ու ասում ենք` Սյուրպրիիիիիզ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասում եք, լավն է հա՞, արժի նայել… Իսկ հաշվե՞լ եք, թե ինչքան ժամանակ է խլում բոլոր սերիալների նայելը, և ինչ եք ստանում այդ ժամանակի դիմաց: Չեմ ուզում օգտապաշտական կարծիք արտահայտել, սակայն իմ կարծիքով սերիլաների նպատակը եթերը  երկարաժամկետ այդ վնասակար սովորությունով լցնելն է, որով շեղում ու բթացնում են լայն զանգվածներին՝ որոնք հիմնականում պարապ են, ու միջոցների սակավության պատճառով իրենց օրը տաղտկալի են անցկացնում: Եվ մտածեք, թե օրինակ ինչու հոգևոր-մշակութային, ուսումնական, գիտահարամատչելի, *քաղաքական-տնտեսական*  ծրագրերի փոխարեն եթերը օկուպացրել են ամենակարող սերիալները, հասարակական պահա՞նջն է այդպիսին, ուրիշ բան մարդկանց չի՞ հետաքրքրում… արդեն երևի թե ոչ, առնետները իրենց նպատակին հասնում են, և դուք քննարկում եք սերիալների առանձնահատկությունները :Tongue:  Ֆեդերիկո Ֆելինին ներվային ծխում է անկյունում, եթերում «Որոգայթ»-ն է կանչում… կլանչում…
Հ.Գ. Երբեմն պատահաբար ալիքների վրայով անցնելիս բախտ վիճակվում է կադրեր ֆիքսել այդ «շեդեվրից», չեմ ասի թե էլ ինչ եմ մտածում, ոմանք գուցե վիրավորվեն…

----------

Kuk (13.02.2010), Nadine (02.08.2009), Rammstein (03.08.2009), Xelgen (06.08.2009), Մարկիզ (02.08.2009), Մեղապարտ (02.08.2009), Տրիբուն (02.08.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Այո՜ նա գտնվեց, դա Ալիսն էր.... չարը պատժվեց ու բարին հաղթեց: Այս բացառիկ ուսուցողական սերիալը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց մեզ, որ կրիմինալ ճանապարհը, անբարոյականությունն ու անօրինականությունը տեղ չունեն մեր կյանքում: 
Ամփոփելով այս ֆիլմի երկարամյա պատմությունը կարող ենք փաստել, որ այն կմնա մեր սրտերում դեռ երկար ժամանակ....

Դե ինչ հարգելիներս, ևս մի սերիալ անցավ պատմության գիրկը:

Հ.գ. ինչպես կասեր Հովիկը. « մտածեք այդ ամենի մասին... մենք վաղ, թե ուշ պատասխան ենք տալու մեր արածների համար....»

----------

davidus (13.02.2010), ministr (13.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (13.02.2010), Արիացի (13.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2010), Շինարար (13.02.2010), Սերխիո (13.02.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Այո՜ նա գտնվեց, դա Ալիսն էր.... չարը պատժվեց ու բարին հաղթեց: Այս բացառիկ ուսուցողական սերիալը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց մեզ, որ կրիմինալ ճանապարհը, անբարոյականությունն ու անօրինականությունը տեղ չունեն մեր կյանքում: 
> Ամփոփելով այս ֆիլմի երկարամյա պատմությունը կարող ենք փաստել, որ այն կմնա մեր սրտերում դեռ երկար ժամանակ....
> 
> Դե ինչ հարգելիներս, ևս մի սերիալ անցավ պատմության գիրկը:
> 
> Հ.գ. ինչպես կասեր Հովիկը. « մտածեք այդ ամենի մասին... մենք վաղ, թե ուշ պատասխան ենք տալու մեր արածների համար....»


 ես էլ վերջին 10-15 րոպեն նայեցի ու երևի վաղն արդեն մոռացախ (տոիսԾ` մոռացած) կլինեմ այդ հանճարեղ սերիալի մասին  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի քիչ անկապ պրծավ բայց :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (13.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինքը սերիալը վատը չէր, բայց էս վերջի սերիան էտքան էլ լավ չէր նկարված որպես վերջին ամփոփիչ սերիա... ամեն ինչ մի քիչ անբնական էր....
Կային մարդկանց ճակատարգրեր որ մնաց անհայտ հեռուստադիտողի համար.....
Մելիք, Թաթուլ, Մալխաս, Գոռ չէ որ իրենք էլ էին գլխավոր դերերում հանդես գալիս ու կուզենայինք իմանալ թե ինչ վերջաբան ունեցան նաև իրանք...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մի քիչ անկապ պրծավ բայց


Մի քիչ չէ լավ էլ անկապ պրծավ, ես ավելիին էի սպասում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սկիզբն էի կլանված նայում, հետո՝ մեկ-մեկ, իսկ վերջին երկու շաբաթը էլի ակտիվորեն հետևեցի... 
Հովիկի կերպարն ընդհանրապես միշտ հավանել եմ, ու եթե մարդիկ ասում են, որ «Որոգայթը» երեխաների վրա մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում, միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե Հովիկից որոշեն օրինակ վերցնել։ Դե տրամաբանորեն այդպես էլ պիտի լինի. «կինոյի տղեն» Հովիկը չէ՞ր...
Մենակ Հովիկի վերջին նախադասությունների համար արժեր թեկուզ երկու տարի «անկապ ու անիմաստ» նստել հեռուստացույցի առաջ...
Ինչևէ, ՊՐԾԱ՜Վ...
Որոգայթից փախանք, փրկեցինք երջանկությունը մեր փխրուն,
Ու գտանք ուղին մեր դեպի տուն...

----------

wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

ըհը շատ անկապ ավարտ էր հեչ չէի սպասի  :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

> Ինքը սերիալը վատը չէր, բայց էս վերջի սերիան էտքան էլ լավ չէր նկարված որպես վերջին ամփոփիչ սերիա... ամեն ինչ մի քիչ անբնական էր....
> Կային մարդկանց ճակատարգրեր որ մնաց անհայտ հեռուստադիտողի համար.....
> Մելիք, Թաթուլ, Մալխաս, Գոռ չէ որ իրենք էլ էին գլխավոր դերերում հանդես գալիս ու կուզենայինք իմանալ թե ինչ վերջաբան ունեցան նաև իրանք...


Մելիքին ձերբակալելու հրաման տվեց Ավագյանը
Թաթուլն էլ երևի մի երկու շաբաթից կանցնի իրա թաթալաբազ կյանքին  :Smile:  
մնացածն էլ իրանց դարդերով

----------

wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## Elmo

էդ են ջոկեր-մոկերն ա չէ՞
Ջոկերն ո՞վ էր

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> էդ են ջոկեր-մոկերն ա չէ՞
> Ջոկերն ո՞վ էր


ահա և պատասխանը




> Այո՜ նա գտնվեց, դա Ալիսն էր....

----------

wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ահա և պատասխանը


Որոգայթը ինչ որ ժամանակ նայում էի, բայց Սլիս մարդու չեմ ճանաչել, էտ ովա՞:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ալիսը Զավենի մոտ էր աշխատում. իմ հիշելով՝ իրավաբան էր։ Ակնոցով... :Xeloq:

----------

wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ալիսը Զավենի մոտ էր աշխատում. իմ հիշելով՝ իրավաբան էր։ Ակնոցով...


Ես էլ *Ս*լիս կարդացի, էն աղջիկնա՞ :LOL: , եթե ինքնա ուրեմն ոնց որ անկապ ա վերջացել, իրանց արևին Ագաթա Քրիստի են արել :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.02.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

Է՜հ, հայկական սպռուտը վերջապես պրծավ: Եթե որոգայթը գումարենք վերվարածների քրեաօլիգարխիկ մասին երևի կստացվի 4 տարի, վատ չի: Հիմա էլ մի 4 տարի ձգձգելով դիսկերը կհան ու կծախեն:

հ.գ. Սպռուտը հիշող կա՞՞՞

----------

Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Պրծավ հա՞ փաստորեն: Էսօր մի «օբյեկտում» նստած էի, մեկ էլ մատուցողներից մեկը մյուսի վրա կայֆ ա բռնում.
-Ապեր, ո՞նց ես:
-Հա լավ, հանգստացի:
-Տասը րոպեից տանն եմ, ու կինո եմ նայում :Love: 
-Ներվերիս ես ազդում դու առավոտից արա:
Էս մատուցողը մեր սեղանի կողքով անցնում էր, հայացքը որսացի ու կանչեցի: Եկավ մոխրամանը փոխեց, ես էլ ընթացքում հարցրի.
-Ապեր, էդ ի՞նչ կինո ա էսօր լինելու:
-Որոգայթի վերջին սերիան ա, ախպերս:
Ու ես ընկա մտքերով. «Ինչո՞վ ա զբաղվելու ազգս վաղվանից: Ի՞նչ ա անելու էս աֆիցանտն ու ի՞նչ են անելու էս աֆիցանտի նման մարդիկ վաղվանից»:

Կարճ ասած՝ ցավակցում եմ ազգիս մի ստվար զանգվածին: Որոգայթի լենտի վրա դարերի փոշին թեթև լինի:

----------

Adam (13.02.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ես անհամբեր ես նորին եմ սպասում, որոգայթը էդքան էլ հաճաշ չէի նայում, երևի շաբաթը երկու անգամ նայեի թե չէ, բայց ես որ նորա սկսվում կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր կլինի թեև վերնագիրն մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ է, բայց դե։ Իսկ որոգայթը իրոք անկապոտ պրծավ, նախ էդ նոթբուք էր ինչ էր շատ հեշտ գտնվավ, հետո էլ շաաատ մարդկանց կարգավիճակները անհայտ մնաց... մեկ էլ լսել եմ Շանթը նոր երգիծական ինչ որ սերիալա նկարում էդ ճիշտա՞՞

----------


## Հարդ

Սպռուտը հիշող կա: :Smile: 

Էտ սցենարիստը 2 տարի սարքեց, սարքեց, վերջին սերիայում մի լաաաաաաաաավ տուֆտեց :Angry2: :

Կարող ա խմած ա էղել սցենարը գրելուց? Ոնց կարար Ալիսան լիներ, եթե ինքը բանտում, ու ավագյանի տուն ա մտնում ջոկերը: :Angry2:  Էս մեկ սցենարային սխալ: Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնին Ալիսային հաջողվել ա ինչ որ ձևով բանտից հայտնվել Ավագյանի տուն, ապա վերջին սերիայում ոչ ոք չհետաքրքրվեց դրանով, քաի որ Ջոկերի կասկածներն Ալիսայի վրայից լրիվ հանվել էին:

Հասկացանք, որ մնացածին ձերբակալել էին, բայց մի հատ ցույց պտի տային էլի էտ պահը, իսկ ասենք Մալխասի ու գոռի ճակատագիրն անհայտ մնաց: Մալխասը մեղքս էկավ... :Sad:  Շատ դաժան էր:

----------


## Միքո

լավա, որ ամեն ինչ լավա վերջանում, էս դեպքում ուղղակի լավա, որ վերջանումա :Wink:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> լավա, որ ամեն ինչ լավա վերջանում, էս դեպքում ուղղակի լավա, որ վերջանումա


 Ամեն մի վերջ, միաժամանակ սկիզբ է մի ինչ-որ բանի, ասում է հնդկական առածը,  էս դեպքում հուսանք, որ սկսվողը ավարտվածից ավելի ահավոր չի լինի, թե չէ կդառնա իշխանի ու այրի կնոջ առակը :LOL:  :Cool:

----------


## Lion

> Ինքը սերիալը վատը չէր, բայց էս վերջի սերիան էտքան էլ լավ չէր նկարված որպես վերջին ամփոփիչ սերիա... ամեն ինչ մի քիչ անբնական էր....
> Կային մարդկանց ճակատարգրեր որ մնաց անհայտ հեռուստադիտողի համար.....
> Մելիք, Թաթուլ, Մալխաս, Գոռ չէ որ իրենք էլ էին գլխավոր դերերում հանդես գալիս ու կուզենայինք իմանալ թե ինչ վերջաբան ունեցան նաև իրանք...


Համաձայն եմ, էդ իմ մտքով էլ անցավ: Բացի այդ Միրոյի ինքնասպանության պահը մի քիչ ուբեդիտելնի չէր: Դե իսկ Ջոկերի կերպարը ի դեմս նուրբ ու փխրոն մի աղջկա, ուղղակի ծիծաղելի էր: Ողջ սերիալի ընթացքում անիմաստ էր նաև Ավագյանի կերպարը, որը մինչև վերջ այդպես արհեստական էլ մնաց... 

Բայց ինչը շատ դուրս եկավ ու մտածելու տեղիք տվեց - Միրոյի վերջին երկխոսությունը Թաթուլի հետ ու ամենավերջում` Հովոյի մենախոսությունը...

----------

Արծիվ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բայց անգամ նորմալ կադրեր չունին է...
Վայ վայ վայ կներեք հասել էին Սևան, բա մարդիկ էտքան պող էին ծաղսել, դաժը լոտկին փող տվել որ Հովոին հասցնեին էտ ջրի մեջտեղում կանգնի:
Հա ի դեպ K7 - ի արխիվների գտնվելու վայրնել մի տեսակ են չէր:
Ավելի լավ տեղ չկար, քան երեխային խաղալիքի մեջ պահելն էր:
Մարդ ես մի օր էտ երեխու խաղալիքը ջարդվեց ու K7 - ի արխիվները հայտվեց երեխայի մոտ: LoooL

----------

Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Արծիվ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Lion

Էդ իմ մտքովելա անցել: Իրոք, հիմար գաղափար էր` երեխայի խաղալիքների մեջ պահել: Խաղալիքա ու ջարդվեց և այն թափեցին - այ քեզ բան: Հետաքրքիր էր նաև, թե ինչ ճակատագիր ունեցավ Արշակը, որը, կարծում եմ, իր օրգինալ խաղով և դրանով օրգինալացված կերպարով որոշակիորեն հայտնագործություն էր...

Բայց ամեն դեպքում վերջի "ունայնության ունայնություն"-ը լավն էր...

----------


## ministr

Խաղալիքի մեջ ինչ որ լուրջ բան պահելը ամերիկյան կինոներից են copy արել: Մանավանդ մի հատ "один дома"-i վերսիա կար, որ լուրջ չիպը խաղալիքի մեջ էր  :Smile: 
Տեխնիկապես հիմար պահեր կային, ուրեմն SD քարտը ինչ որ ազդշան էր տալիս (!) ու ինչ որ հատուկ ծրագրով տարբեր մարդիկ ուզում էին գտնել  :Smile:  Ընդ որում մեկ տալիս էր մեկ չէ  :Smile: 
Վերջին բոմբերից մեկը, որ խանութից լափթոպ էին առել, ու ոստիկանությունը գիտեք ոնց  գտավ? Գնացին խանութից իմացան իրենց ծախած նոթբուկի IP-ն ու ինտերնետով գտան  :Jpit: 
Էս լուսավորյալ դարում նման ախմախ բաներից կարելի էր խուսափել:

Իսկ ընդհանուր, սերիալը նայել եմ, ինչ որ պահի կարգին հետաքրքիր էր:

----------

h.s. (13.02.2010), VisTolog (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010)

----------


## Lion

Ինձմոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն մնաց, որ այնքան էին խճճել, որ վերջում իրենք էլ չկարողացան գլուխ հանել ով-ովա...

----------

HardRock (16.02.2010), Աինի (13.02.2010), Արծիվ (26.02.2010), Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Աինի

> ու վապշե Շանթի անմակարդակ սերիալները


ինչի Հայաստանում մակարդակով սերիալ էլ կա՞

----------

wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> ինչի Հայաստանում մակարդակով սերիալ էլ կա՞


բոլորը նույնն են ասում, բայց էտ բոլորն էլ մյուսի կարծիքով անմակարդակ սերիալն են նայում :Xeloq:

----------

wem (05.04.2010), Հարդ (13.02.2010), Շինարար (13.02.2010)

----------


## Adam

Շնորհակալ եմ Սուրբ կույս:

----------

VisTolog (13.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Բայց անգամ նորմալ կադրեր չունին է...
> Վայ վայ վայ կներեք հասել էին Սևան, բա մարդիկ էտքան պող էին ծաղսել, դաժը լոտկին փող տվել որ Հովոին հասցնեին էտ ջրի մեջտեղում կանգնի:
> Հա ի դեպ K7 - ի արխիվների գտնվելու վայրնել մի տեսակ են չէր:
> Ավելի լավ տեղ չկար, քան երեխային խաղալիքի մեջ պահելն էր:
> Մարդ ես մի օր էտ երեխու խաղալիքը ջարդվեց ու K7 - ի արխիվները հայտվեց երեխայի մոտ: LoooL


Եթե հայտնվեր էլի լավ կլներ  :Smile:  Ավելի շուտ էդ արխիվները կհայտնվեին սովետաշենի աղբանոցում  :Smile: 
Բայց ջոկիք? Հովոյի տղեն Playstation-ի ու xbox-ի վերջին վերսիաները թողած տետրիս էր խաղում  :Jpit:  Ոնց որ 92 թիվը լիներ

----------

HardRock (16.02.2010), VisTolog (13.02.2010), wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ այ ինձ հետաքրքիրա, էսօր իրիկուն էդ ժամին ժողովուրդը ինչա նայելու?

----------


## Միքո

> Իսկ այ ինձ հետաքրքիրա, էսօր իրիկուն էդ ժամին ժողովուրդը ինչա նայելու?


կրկնությունը ::}:

----------

VisTolog (13.02.2010), wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իսկ այ ինձ հետաքրքիրա, էսօր իրիկուն էդ ժամին ժողովուրդը ինչա նայելու?


Ո՞նց, մի՞թե պարզ չէ...
Այսօր էլ «Որբերն» է ավարտվում, վերջին երկու սերիաներն են, այսօր բոլորը (նաև ես՝ բոլոր հետաքրքիր-անհետաքրքիր սերիալների վերջին սերիաները նայողս) դա են նայելու։ Իսկ թե երկուշաբթի օրվանից ինչ են նայելու, ա´յ դա մե՜ե՜ե՜ծ ՞ է...

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ այ ինձ հետաքրքիրա, էսօր իրիկուն էդ ժամին ժողովուրդը ինչա նայելու?


Ապեր շաբաթ կիրակի էդ ժամին Որոգայթ չկա  :Smile:

----------

Lion (13.02.2010), wem (05.04.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մալխասը մեղքս էկավ... Շատ դաժան էր:


ըհը  :Sad:

----------

Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Lion

*ministr*

Բռնցրիր  :Smile:  Բայց դե դե պարզա, ինչ էի ասում: Ի դեպ, Մալխասի ճակատագիրը տենց էլ մութ մնաց, ինչ անհաջող ավարտի պատճառներից մեկն էր...

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.02.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Սցենարիստի լիքը սխալները եթե մի կողմ թողենք, սերիալը էնքան էլ վատը չէր: Վերջը լրիվ անկապ էր, ես էլ չգիտես խի սպասում էի որ Հովոյին էլ կխփեին, բայց...

----------

Lion (15.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Որոգայթը շատ լավ, նամուսով կինո ա, իսկական երեխեքի համար ա… մեջը ոչ պաչել կա ոչ սեքս… շատ հանգիստ կարա ռադիոթատրոն լինի,…

----------

Askalaf (28.02.2010), Lion (15.02.2010), Ձայնալար (06.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որոգայթը շատ լավ, նամուսով կինո ա, իսկական երեխեքի համար ա… մեջը ոչ պաչել կա ոչ սեքս… շատ հանգիստ կարա ռադիոթատրոն լինի,…


Հա մեկել ուսուցողականա չէ երեխաների համար, թե ոնց կարելիա մարդուն խաբել ծուղակը գցել:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա մեկել ուսուցողականա չէ երեխաների համար, թե ոնց կարելիա մարդուն խաբել ծուղակը գցել:


Խի երեխեքն էլ պետքա որոգայթից սովորե՞ն  :LOL:  երեխեքը երևի ավելի լավ որոգայթի սցենար կգրեին  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (05.03.2010), ministr (14.02.2010)

----------


## Lion

Մեկ էլ էն "չդզեց", որ Ռուդոլֆին էդքան հեշտ խփեցին - վռոդ թունդ պռոֆի էր, բայց տենց հեշտ բռնվեց...

----------


## Marco

Պարզվեց՝ այստեղ էլ է տիրում գնա մեռի՝ արի սիրեմ տարբերակը: Մինչև սերիալը չավարտվեց՝ ոչ ոք չխոստովանեց, որ դիտում էր, պարզվեց՝ էն էլ ոնց են դիտում, ուղնուծուծը անգիր են արել: Վատ սերիալ էր, սենց ասեմ, էնքան վատը, որ ոչ մի դիալոգ մինչև վերջ չլսեցի, որ հասկանամ՝ ինչի մասին էր: Ասում էին, որ շատ մեծ է դիտողների մասսան, բայց ես այդպես էլ գովազդ չտեղադրեցի.  դիտող մասսայի որակն էր խիստ կասկածելի:

----------

armuk (26.02.2010), Rhayader (26.02.2010), Արծիվ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ երկարեց ու դառավ լրիվ սանտա բարբարա,, համը հանին լրիվ.
սկսեցին վերվարածով, ընթացքում բավականին լավ զարգացում ապրեցին, աճեցին, անցան որոգայթի, ու երբ հասան պիկին, ճիշտն ասած՝ ես սպասում էի , որ ավարտին կհասցնեն որոգայթը, և արդեն կուտակված փորձի և գիտելիքների վրա կսկսեն հիմքից՝ արդեն ավելի քիչ սխալներով, ավելի լավ պատրաստված, բոլորովին նոր սցենորով սերիալ նկարել, բայց ինչպես պարզվեց սցենարիստների ինովացիաների մեքենան ջարդվել էր,, և սերիալով հետաքրքրված «գողական» օլիգարխիկ մասաների կանաչ զակազները ավելի գայթակղիչ էին դառձել.... շատ ցավալի է....

----------

Արծիվ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> ինչի Հայաստանում մակարդակով սերիալ էլ կա՞


Դե իհարկե չկա  :Smile:  բայց այնուամենայնիվ* Կյանքի Գինը* սերիալը լավն էր, ավելի իմաստալից քան մնացածը և հետաքրքրաշարժ համեմատելով մնացածի սերիալների հետ (սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է):

----------


## Lion

> Դե իհարկե չկա  բայց այնուամենայնիվ* Կյանքի Գինը* սերիալը լավն էր, ավելի իմաստալից քան մնացածը և հետաքրքրաշարժ համեմատելով մնացածի սերիալների հետ (սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է):


Հետաքրքիր մի դիտարկում - ինչքան *Marco*-ին "դուր  էր եկել" "Որոգայթ"-ը, այնքան էլ ինձ` "Կյանքի գին"-ը - վերջինս լրիվ հեքիաթ էր: Կարծում եմ, որ "Որոգայթ"-ը իրոք մի քանի լավ հատկանիշներ ուներ, բայց շատ ձգեցին, դե իսկ Ջոկերի պահերն էլ լրիվ հեթիաթային էին: Իսկ անհաջող վերջի մասին արդեն ասվել է...

----------

Askalaf (28.02.2010), Արծիվ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հետաքրքիր մի դիտարկում - ինչքան *Marco*-ին "դուր  էր եկել" "Որոգայթ"-ը, այնքան էլ ինձ` "Կյանքի գին"-ը - վերջինս լրիվ հեքիաթ էր: Կարծում եմ, որ "Որոգայթ"-ը իրոք մի քանի լավ հատկանիշներ ուներ, բայց շատ ձգեցին, դե իսկ Ջոկերի պահերն էլ լրիվ հեթիաթային էին: Իսկ անհաջող վերջի մասին արդեն ասվել է...


Հարգում եմ դիմացինիս կարծիքը և ինչպես ասում են՝ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա  :Smile:

----------

Lion (05.03.2010)

----------


## Marco

Համաձայն եմ, որ Կյանի Գինը շատ ավելի ճաշակով էր, շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր դիտվում: Չեմ կարող ասել, որ պարբերաբար դիտել եմ. ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց դիտում եմ միայն մարկետինգային նկատառումներով, բայց Կյանքի Գինը Որոգայթից տարբերվում էր նրանով,որ ցանկացած պահին կարող էիր միանալ ու լսել հետաքրքիր մի դիալոգ, նկատել կերպարի ինչ-որ շատ յուրահատուկ դետալ, գործողություններն էլ ավելի արագ էին զարգանում: Համաձայն եմ, որ սյուժեն հեքիաթ էր, բայց ինձ դուր էր գալիս էն, թե ոնց ա պատմվում էդ հեքիաթը: Ըստ էության Որոգայթն էլ էր հեքիաթ, բայց շատ ավելի գորշ ու ճղճիմ հեքիաթ էր: Սա իմ կարծիքն է, ներողություն, եթե որևէ մեկը այն անձնական վիրավորանք կհամարի:

----------


## wem

ուղղակի  :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok: 
http://aravot.am/am/articles/politics/75836/view

----------


## Lion

Դե էս տղերքն էլ իրենց մի կտորը հացը ստեղ գտան - ու կարծում եմ, որ "Տիկո"-ն դեռ մեծ դերասանական պոտենցիալ ունի...

----------


## ministr

Որը թաղեց մի քանի տարով` վանդակավոր արևի հետևում:

----------


## Lion

> Որը թաղեց մի քանի տարով` վանդակավոր արևի հետևում:


Այ քեզ բաաննն :Shok:  Հղումը չէի նայել... Բայց ամեն դեպքում շարունակում եմ մնալ իմ կարծիքին, որ լավ դերասան էր...

----------


## wem

Որոգայթի վերջանալուց, Ալիսաի(Ջոկեռի) անունը գրում է՞ր:  :Xeloq: 
Հ.Գ. հավանումե՞ք ավատառս:  :Cool:

----------


## wem

լավ որակով ինտեռնետում ո՞րտեղից եմ կարող գտնեմ այս ֆիլմը:

----------


## Sagittarius

հըըըըը՞...... էս սանտաբարբարան հլը գնու՞մ ա  :Shok:

----------


## wem

Մի շատ մեծ տարբերություն կար Որոգայթ 1-ի և Որոգայթ 2-ի վերջին սերիաների միջև.
 ով որ իմ այս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանի, ավելացնելլու եմ նրա վարկանիշը:  :Ok:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի շատ մեծ տարբերություն կար Որոգայթ 1-ի և Որոգայթ 2-ի վերջին սերիաների միջև.
>  ով որ իմ այս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանի, ավելացնելլու եմ նրա վարկանիշը:


Որոգայթ մեկի վերջին սերիան, որոգայթ երկուսի վերջին սերիայից առաջ էր :Think:

----------


## ministr

wem? էս ինչ մոնոլոգ ես կազմակերպել?  :Smile:

----------


## wem

> Որոգայթ մեկի վերջին սերիան, որոգայթ երկուսի վերջին սերիայից առաջ էր


Ցավոք ձեր պատասխանը սխալ էր:  :Sad: 
Շարունակեք փնտրել այս հարցի ճիշտ պատասխանը և ձեր վարկանիշը կկբարձրանա:  :Ok: 
Հ.Գ. Բայց ես քո վարկանիշը կբարռձրացնեմ որովհոտև դուք առաջին մասնակիցն էիք այս ինտեռակտիվ խաղին:  :Hands Up:

----------


## wem

Հուշում. Դա կապ չունի Ջոկեռի կամ Ռուդոլֆի հետ:

----------


## armuk

> Մի շատ մեծ տարբերություն կար Որոգայթ 1-ի և Որոգայթ 2-ի վերջին սերիաների միջև.
>  ով որ իմ այս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանի, ավելացնելլու եմ նրա վարկանիշը:


Որոգայթ մեկում Ռուդոլֆը հաղթեց սակայն երկուսում բարին հաղթեց.......... 
Շնորհակալություն հուշումի համար

----------


## unknown

> Բռնցրիր  Բայց դե դե պարզա, ինչ էի ասում: Ի դեպ, Մալխասի ճակատագիրը տենց էլ մութ մնաց, ինչ անհաջող ավարտի պատճառներից մեկն էր...


Իսկ  Մալխասին  ի՞նչ  եղավ :Think: Ես  վերջը  չեմ  նայել

----------


## wem

> Որոգայթ մեկում Ռուդոլֆը հաղթեց սակայն երկուսում բարին հաղթեց.......... 
> Շնորհակալություն հուշումի համար


Ցավոք ձեր պատասխանն էլ էր սխալ…  :Sad:  Որոգայթ 1-ում ևս բարին հաղթեց, ոստիկանությունը ձեռփակալեց ամբողջ հանցաշխարհի քրեական հեղինակություններին:

----------


## wem

> Իսկ  Մալխասին  ի՞նչ  եղավԵս  վերջը  չեմ  նայել


Կիլլերները եկան և սպանեցին մալխասի եղբայր Վարուժին և վարուժի կնոջը, Մալխասն էլ հուսահատ չգիտեր թէ ինչ անի և սկսեց գրռռռալ…  :Cry:

----------


## wem

> Որոգայթ 1-ում ևս բարին հաղթեց, ոստիկանությունը ձեռփակալեց ամբողջ հանցաշխարհի քրեական հեղինակություններին:


Ես ոստիկանության անունը տալով տվեցի հարցիս պատասխանի կեսը, իսկ մյուս կեսը մնաց ձեզ…  :Cool:

----------


## wem

Ինձ թվում է արդեն եկել է էպատասխանը բարձրաձայն ասելու ժամանակը…

 :Read:  և այսպես.

Որոգայթ 1-ի վերջին սերիաում, Շանթի «Հորիզոն»-ի լրատվական ծառայությունը հարցազրույց արեց ոստիկանության հետ, սակայն Որոգայթ 2-ի վերջում Շանթի «Հորիզոն»-ի լրատվական ծառայությունը ռեպոռտժ չնկարեց ոստիկանության աշխատանքների մասին որոնք նրանք տարել էին հանցաշխարի դեմ և վերջապես հաջողել էին իրենց աշխատանքներում: 

Ահա այս էր հարցի հեշտ ու պարզ պատասխանը, որին ցավոք ոչոք չնշեց:  :Sorry:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման անիմաստ ու էժանագին զրուցարանի և, առավել ևս, վարկանշային առևտրի մի՛ վերածեք։ Թեմայից դուրս ու անիմաստ որոշ գրառումներ ջնջվել են։*

----------


## Marco

> Ինձ թվում է արդեն եկել է էպատասխանը բարձրաձայն ասելու ժամանակը…
> 
>  և այսպես.
> 
> Որոգայթ 1-ի վերջին սերիաում, Շանթի «Հորիզոն»-ի լրատվական ծառայությունը հարցազրույց արեց ոստիկանության հետ, սակայն Որոգայթ 2-ի վերջում Շանթի «Հորիզոն»-ի լրատվական ծառայությունը ռեպոռտժ չնկարեց ոստիկանության աշխատանքների մասին որոնք նրանք տարել էին հանցաշխարի դեմ և վերջապես հաջողել էին իրենց աշխատանքներում: 
> 
> Ահա այս էր հարցի հեշտ ու պարզ պատասխանը, որին ցավոք ոչոք չնշեց:


Ինչ էլ խորացել ես ոՌոգայթի մեջ, ընգեր ջան, տենաս էդ ինչ ճշտով գաղափարներ ես գտել, որ «ցավոք»՝ մենք չտեսանք:

----------


## wem

Գիտեի՞ք սրա մասին:
http://www.bravo.am/news/vorogayt/

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Գիտեի՞ք սրա մասին:
> http://www.bravo.am/news/vorogayt/


Ռուսներին հասնում ա  :Yes:   :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (20.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Մի քանի գրառում կարդացի էս թեմայից, սիրտս խառնեց :Bad: , չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարա մարդ էտ ապուշ սերիալը տենց սիրի, եթե իհարկե պատվեր չի կատարում, wem դու քանի տարեկան ես?

----------

Empty`Tears (27.04.2010), Kuk (20.06.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Մի քանի գրառում կարդացի էս թեմայից, սիրտս խառնեց, չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարա մարդ էտ ապուշ սերիալը տենց սիրի, եթե իհարկե պատվեր չի կատարում, wem դու քանի տարեկան ես?


Եր, էս թեմա ոչ մի անգամ չեմ մտել, նոր տեսա վերջին գրառումը քոնն ա, ասեցի տեսնեմ Երոն էս ինչ ա գրել  :LOL:

----------


## wem

K7-ի արխիվները գտել եմ:  
 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.06.2010)

----------

